
Presenting the SpaceX Interplanetary Transport System [Video] - hackerkid
https://www.facebook.com/SpaceX/videos/10158028115495131/
======
jebernier
Nice animation, I repeat animation. I'll believe it when I see it!

~~~
andars
I'm fairly confident that you don't need to worry about anyone being confused
and thinking that SpaceX has already launched a mission to Mars.

Ideas always come before execution.

~~~
jebernier
No #$%#. It's just that's all of these claims are just not happening fast
enough

